# :( I found a lump. . .



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh man I'm freaking RIGHT now....I found a lump on Shayley's chest, near her arm.  It's smaller than a nickle...:sad5: maybe bigger than a dime, I don't even know now. I'm so upset.  I feel so sick I can't even sleep. My baby  I'm calling the vet as soon as it opens....we'll see what happens from there. I really can not handle any of this right now. At all!!! I am praying that it is just some type of harmless tissue build up or anything harmless. Please can you all keep Shayley in your prayers. My poor little girl, I'm scared to death. Thank you all so much.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

try not to worry  , my oldies have had a few lumps and bumps that were nothing serious  .


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you so much Bella!!! That makes me feel better...I've been doing some research online but still I'm freaking....Somewhere it said if they were young to be worried and if they are older don't be...but of course I'm still a nervous wreck!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

maybe its just a cyst? lets hope its nothing serious. goodluck at the vets girl! :albino:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Keep positive mrs!

I know its hard but try not to think the worst.

Good luck at the vets x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks all...I"m still waiting for the Vet's office to open up.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's probably a fatty tumor--nothing to worry about! A very common thing in dogs as they get older.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

it might be nothing to worry about, i know it is easy for us to say that, but wait till you see the vet before you get worked up. i hope it is nothing to worry about


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Settle down dear, the ladies are right if she's an oldie it may be nothing to worry about and even if it is you're such a good momma i'm sure it'll get taken care of right away and she'll be just fine.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is your sweet Angel? Everything okay?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Did you get her to the Vet. More than likely it is just a fatty tumor/lipoma which are generally harmless just bothersome sometimes.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Stay positive, hun. It's very possibly nothing serious. Please let us know how it goes.  x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I won't be able to see the vet until Monday.  I know I shouldn't get worked up but I feel terrible I didn't feel this on her before? I am always holding here and dressing her (lol) you think I'd felt it sooner. At least she isn't showing any sign of weakness or hurting so I'm very happy with that. Thank you guys for making me feel better, I love this site.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be thinking about your sweet baby girl. It is probably just fatty tissue as mentioned. They dissolve over time, usually. But please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck for Monday hon.
Like the others said it is probably nothing to be scared of.
I know i would still worry too, none of us like things out of the ordinary for our wee ones, and easily think the worst when we shouldnt have.
Try to keep busy over the weekend and wait till you see the vet.
Give that cutie a kiss for me aswell. x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be keeping good thoughts and saying prayers. Please let us know how you
make out at the vet monday!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> I will be thinking about your sweet baby girl. It is probably just fatty tissue as mentioned. They dissolve over time, usually. But please let us know how she's doing.


Thank you, I am really hoping that is what it is! 



Terri said:


> Good luck for Monday hon.
> Like the others said it is probably nothing to be scared of.
> I know i would still worry too, none of us like things out of the ordinary for our wee ones, and easily think the worst when we shouldnt have.
> Try to keep busy over the weekend and wait till you see the vet.
> Give that cutie a kiss for me aswell. x


Thanks sweetie, I did do research online and saw a lot of good things but the bad too  So I'm just praying it's the fatty tissue and nothing more. It's so hard not to worry but I'll definitely try to keep busy. My Stepdad from Scotland is flying in and will be here Sunday so that'll pass the time. 



lynx8456 said:


> I'll be keeping good thought and saying prayers. Please let us know how you
> make out at the vet monday!


Thank you so much hon!!!


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

oh my god D:

I hope its nothing serious!

how old is she?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> oh my god D:
> 
> I hope its nothing serious!
> 
> how old is she?


She just turned 8 years old on November 1st


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Let us know when you've talked to the vet  I Hope its nothing serious too! I know older animals, just like older people, can get the bumps and lumps to go w/ their age so lets just hope its that. My friend's golden has gotten the fatty tissue lumps since he was only 3.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sometimes the worse thing you can do is get on the Internet and start checking symtoms, it can make you worry like crazy. More than likely it is a fatty tumor. Our Irish Setter would get them every so often.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Let us know when you've talked to the vet  I Hope its nothing serious too! I know older animals, just like older people, can get the bumps and lumps to go w/ their age so lets just hope its that. My friend's golden has gotten the fatty tissue lumps since he was only 3.


Thank you so much hon! I hope this is the case! She seems normal and fine, when I press on it she doesn't pull away or whine... no sign of it giving her trouble, that makes me feel better. I'll just have to wait until Monday.



Ivy's mom said:


> Sometimes the worse thing you can do is get on the Internet and start checking symtoms, it can make you worry like crazy. More than likely it is a fatty tumor. Our Irish Setter would get them every so often.


That's true sometimes it can be worse because you read a million different things. I've read about the fatty tissue and other things that scare the crap out of me but I know there's nothing I can do until Monday *sigh* I hate waiting.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just seeing this. My guess would also be a fatty tumor. Super common. Almost always benign. I'd have it checked out just for peace of mind but I wouldn't expect it to be anything bad.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Just seeing this. My guess would also be a fatty tumor. Super common. Almost always benign. I'd have it checked out just for peace of mind but I wouldn't expect it to be anything bad.


My mom told me the same thing about the fatty tissue but like you said I def have to get it checked out to put my mind at ease because it will drive me nuts not knowing what it is. Plus if it was something bad and I didn't catch it in time that would haunt me. Thank you so much for your thoughts though! Everybody here has always been a great help!

Tomorrow is the big day.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you hun! Hoping it's nothing major. Let us know what the vet says about it. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Be thinkin of you both tomorrow hon, and willing things to be good too! x


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck, hun! Let us know how it goes! x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

How did it go at the vet?

I don't know if you read but we recently had a lump that was initially diagnosed (via lab) as a soft tissue sarcoma. It turned out to be a necrotic fatty tissue. I know how scary this is. Good luck!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> try not to worry  , my oldies have had a few lumps and bumps that were nothing serious  .


^^^Yep I remember the vets exact words
Its nothing to worry about, its just an old mans lump!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks guys I just posted an update.... Keep Shayley in your prayers.


----------

